# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Poly vs water based for timber floors

## Mallynoshow

Hi all, 
just wondering if there are any major pros or cons re these 2. I know water based is about $5 a sq dearer, so price isn't the issue. We have 2 pre schoolers who love to eat things off the floor, so we'll sleep better at night with the non toxic finish. The question is more around cleaning and durability. Is one easier to keep clean than the other? I've been told that theres little difference in the durability ( 3 coats of either). The only con I can see is that you can't add a stain to the water based, but the natural colour of the boards is pretty close to what we want.  
Any advice would be great.

----------


## namtrak

Solvent Based polyurethane 
Hardwearing
Higher level of toxicity until inert
Can yellow over time
Cheaper
Easy to coat
Easy to clean 
Water Based polyurethane 
Hardwearing
Lower level of toxicity until inert
Less yellowing over time
Dearer
Harder to coat
Easy to clean 
This is the cheap version.....

----------


## Mallynoshow

Cheap version? I assume your reffering to direct staing

----------


## namtrak

Cheap version refers to my reply......  This is quite a complex question, and at the end of the day there is a myriad of information out there - in the form of MSDS', manufacturer information sheets and subjective info from installers.

----------


## Mallynoshow

OK. thanks for the advice anyway. Every bit helps.

----------


## Dusty

As Namtrak has pointed out there are many pro's n con's to the various coatings and each of us has our own compelling reasons for using (or, at least, preferring) one over the other. 
I'm a two pac polyurethane man all the way, for a number of reasons.   Durability springs to mind firstly, as nothing and I mean nothing else comes close to it.It's easy to clean, with a bit of Metho and warm water.The two pac can be tinted to adjust the colour if needed.Staining prior to two pac polyurethane is a breeze and trouble free.Coating a floor with two pac is dead simple, even a Moron could do it, and I'm living proof of that :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): It's easily re-coatable later on down the track.Two pac ages gracefully to a nice mellow look.It can be top coated with a Satin or Matt finish as an alternative to high gloss. 
I could go on. But, I won't.

----------


## Mallynoshow

> As Namtrak has pointed out there are many pro's n con's to the various coatings and each of us has our own compelling reasons for using (or, at least, preferring) one over the other. 
> I'm a two pac polyurethane man all the way, for a number of reasons.   Durability springs to mind firstly, as nothing and I mean nothing else comes close to it.*It's easy to clean, with a bit of Metho and warm water*.The two pac can be tinted to adjust the colour if needed.Staining prior to two pac polyurethane is a breeze and trouble free.Coating a floor with two pac is dead simple, even a Moron could do it, and I'm living proof of thatIt's easily re-coatable later on down the track.Two pac ages gracefully to a nice mellow look.It can be top coated with a Satin or Matt finish as an alternative to high gloss.
> I could go on. But, I won't.

  Are water based finishes hard to clean?

----------


## namtrak

Water based finishes are much easier to clean, those darned 2-pacs are a terrible nightmare to maintain.   :Biggrin:  (This is a joke for the less perceptive of us) 
As you can probably start to tell I am more a new age guy whereas Dusty is all old school. 
The water based finishes (well Bona anyway) is very easy to clean.  Just spray on some of their cleaning product and wipe off with a damp flat mop.  Easy as pie.  I was at a clients the other day some 6 months after the floor was installed and he (HE) loves cleaning the floor cause it reckons it is such a no brainer.  The same principal applies to the Hardwaxes (more new-age stuff) I use as well. 
At the end of the day though cleaning a timber floor is as much about prevention as it is about cure. 
Mats at the doors, floor protectors on furniture, kids and dogs sleep outside etc.

----------


## Mallynoshow

Thanks Namtrak, 
that was probably the 1 thing that was hard to find any decent info on. 
I'll follow the manufactors advice, but its good to know theres no difference. 
What about repairing (the inevitable) scratch. Is one type easier to do, or are they both a nightmare?

----------


## Flok

Wouldn't simple sweeping with a non-harsh broom be sufficient, followed by a light quick mop (more like sweeping again) with a damp soft cloth if required? 
That's how I usde to clean our old floors which were finished with solvent based stuff ...  :Confused: 
Is it really necessary to use various chemicals?!?! I think simple old fashined methods should work a treat!???!

----------


## gerry71

Well i have never coated a floor although tempted on this reno, i have however had both water and poly floor coatings and will go with the poly/solvent based any day its hard wearing looks good and ages nicely. OH and the wife says it's easy to clean :Biggrin: 
Gerry

----------

